# Lost gear tree pin



## newman (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi All. Newbie here and I come to the experts to help with a lost gear tree pin. I took my SB 9A gear box apart and have lost the pin that keeps the stacked gear together. I read some where that one guy used a nail and it has been running for years. Would anyone have the source for that pin? Thanks Rick


----------



## coffmajt (Jan 29, 2017)

From what I remember on my 9SB most of the pins used are taper pins which are readily available from McMaster or other suppliers - Its a matter of which size you need,  I would not use a nail == Jack


----------



## newman (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi Jack. The pin I am looking for ( and I am still looking for it) is the straight pins that goes horizontally thru the stack of pins that keep them from turning on the shaft


----------



## coffmajt (Jan 30, 2017)

newman said:


> Hi Jack. The pin I am looking for ( and I am still looking for it) is the straight pins that goes horizontally thru the stack of pins that keep them from turning on the shaft


From the prints I have on the 9A that is a straight pin, so you could make one if you wished or you could order one from Grizzly - I have bought SB parts from them and gotten good service - Jack


----------



## Chuck K (Feb 16, 2017)

I haven't had a model A for a while. If you're talking about the double gears or compound gears (not sure of the proper term) in the qc box, Jack is right. Just make pins with an interference fit.  They'll stay put.


----------



## newman (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks all. I have found the pin in question and the rebuild goes on.


----------

